# MSP cliff notes for a promotional exam



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Guys! what the fuck?

blob:https://assets.htvapps.com/fe5265bd-cdd3-45c4-84cd-07573ac136f4
BOSTON -

Allegations of discrimination and cheating are mounting in connection with a recent Massachusetts State Police promotional exam for the rank of captain.

5 Investigates first reported the claims last month but has now obtained more on the allegations laid out in a flurry of court filings.
Three veteran members of the state's elite police force who have filed a civil lawsuit against the department say they were passed over for promotions as younger, white troopers were given an unfair advantage in the recent captain's exam.

"Keep this close to the vest," was the warning of secrecy written in a department email that contained a study guide for the promotional exam that was sent to a chosen few members of the state police.

The new court filings allege the guide was developed by the then-chief of staff to state police head, Col. Christopher Mason, and two other department members who were all three taking the test.

The email is now at center stage in the civil suit alleging discrimination and retaliation once again within MSP, which has been battered by accusations of racial, gender and age discrimination in recent years.

Most recently, the Massachusetts Commission Against Discrimination ordered the state police to train its supervisors on racial and age discrimination.

The plaintiffs in the present lawsuit, three veteran lieutenants, all over the age of 40- one a woman, another a minority, say they were passed over for promotions despite being qualified. According to court records the department held a new promotional exam for the rank of Captain instead of promoting those already in line for existing jobs.

The allegations of cheating came after one of the plaintiffs in the case, Lieutenant Michael Ahern, who investigated the Troop E overtime scandal, received the study guide email by mistake.

The plaintiffs also claim:


The emailed study guide contained 15 questions and detailed answers that were on the actual exam.
Three troopers who allegedly developed the guide scored in the top ten.
Many troopers who scored well had more time to study because they were working from home and had more time to study.
The exam included questions not related to the job of a captain.
The allegations are surfacing at a time when the department says it's working to increase diversity across the board and build a department that represents the communities it serves.

A state police spokesperson told 5 Investigates study guides are allowed, that accusations of cheating are baseless and that the exam was prepared and administered fairly.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I was shocked reading these allegations, until I saw it was the Massachusetts State Police.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Hush said:


> I was shocked reading these allegations, until I saw it was the Massachusetts State Police.


_"Most recently, the Massachusetts Commission Against Discrimination ordered the state police to train its supervisors on racial and age discrimination."_
Wow! MCAD. There's another state agency that everybody is afraid of...............


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

Many troopers who scored well had more time to study because they were working from home and had more time to study.
Wait I did not know this was possible, why am I driving into work everyday when I could just sit in my yard and do radar.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Truck said:


> Many troopers who scored well had more time to study because they were working from home and had more time to study.
> Wait I did not know this was possible, why am I driving into work everyday when I could just sit in my yard and do radar.












Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------

